# With Waheguru's Blessings



## findingmyway (Apr 14, 2013)

While pondering shabad of the week, I am always trying to understand more, dig deeper what Guru ji is telling me. One recurrent theme in Gurbani is with the WaheGuru's blessings. I wonder whether this has been mistranslated and what it really means for the following reasons:

1) God is not a being sitting up in the clouds deciding who will be blessed and who won't be. 1 Ong Kaar is omnipresent so is present in everyone, therefore everyone is 'blessed'. 

2) Working specifically to attract blessings is not selfless but introduces an element of greed and ego.

3) We become scapegoats by transferring responsibility and this is not what Guruji teaches.


Guruji took established concepts and gave them new meaning so on studying the shabads, I feel the blessings are actually the effort we put in. Each person is part of Ik Ong Kaar so each person can choose to obtain God's blessings by making the effort to connect. Having that pull and having the ability to make the effort, having access to Gurbani is the true blessing.

Any thoughts? :whatzpointkudi:


----------



## Harry Haller (Apr 14, 2013)

substituting with 'connection' works for me


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal (Apr 14, 2013)

harry haller said:


> substituting with 'connection' works for me



A sound and clean mind has better concentration of energies and thinks rationally and logically. A pure thought is capable of getting anything in universe. Mind can be clean indulgences in vices are removed. Name 'Wahiguru' Simran cleans the mind from these vices and concentrates the energies towards the Ultimate. Any idea concentration of conveyance of thought at the time connects one best with the God. Concentrated mind thus achieves the best results; the fulfilling wishes becomes a natural culmination; provided prayeer is with total clean heart concentrated on Him.
Dr Dalvinder Singh Grewal


----------



## Luckysingh (Apr 16, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> While pondering shabad of the week, I am always trying to understand more, dig deeper what Guru ji is telling me. One recurrent theme in Gurbani is with the WaheGuru's blessings. I wonder whether this has been mistranslated and what it really means for the following reasons:
> 
> 1) God is not a being sitting up in the clouds deciding who will be blessed and who won't be. 1 Ong Kaar is omnipresent so is present in everyone, therefore everyone is 'blessed'.
> 
> ...


 
I agree that the effort we put in can lead to a blessing.
We may take the effort to put 1 step towards him and in return he takes 10 steps towards us. _This itself is the blessing._

However, I do feel that we only _know_ of the blessings that we_ feel_ and _see_, whereas the grandeur of his blessings is infinite and beyond our human understanding.

The blessings are at a much higher level of his greatness and we only see and feel a small fraction of these.
Just like all his attributes, we can't put any limits on them and this includes the blessings. 
It is ALL infinite.

Even when events fold in our day to day life as part of the Divine Hukam,- he blesses us individually according to _where_ and _when_ we are placed within the hukam. 
We don't know if it's a blessing unless some event unfolds that helps us realise, since we don't feel, see or acknowledge at that particular moment........For eg.. Of all the people that never turned up for work due to illness or some other hiccup on 9/11, They all realized and learnt later that they were blessed for some divine reason. As part of his hukam, they were to change from that point on !

Therefore, I sometimes feel that when things are not going right for some reason, like when you don't get that job you need or some plan falls through, then this itself is a blessing as part of the Hukam.

Personally, I have often looked back at some tragic events in my life and can now always see them as blessings which were not acknowledged at the time !!!
Because, from that point on, the events that unfolded went in a direction that was not originally intended. This change of direction was all part of HIS hukam and what made it upsetting was that Ego thought I was controlling it and it didn't go according to my ego's plan. Some time later you realize and are thankful that it went that way.
ALL this is a BLESSING.!!

The limits of his blessings and his divine order of hukam can't be found or anywhere near estimated by us mortals.


I think a Gurmukh (which is what our goal is) rises and transcends above all dualities and doesn't see any difference in Dukh and Sukh. 
At this stage ALL of his/her living life is seen as a thankful blessing.
Every breath taken along with every morsel of food becomes a True Blessing.
Even ever word uttered and heard is accepted as a blessing along with every action.


----------

